# GAP Insurance ALPHA



## arthurx1234 (Jun 5, 2017)

Like many people my car dealer sold me GAP insurance
The insurance was with Alpha and it cost £500
As many will be aware Alpha went bust and the insurances were bought for just over £120 last year.
So when I sold my car and cancelled my gap insurance instead of getting a pro rata refund of the £500
I was offered a pro rata refund of the £120
So to say the least i have been shafted and want revenge 
I am sure others have been affected and would like to hear how they have complained and was it successful
Currently I am following the companys complaints procedure and sent details to Lloyds, but i doubt i will be successful

Arthur


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You were shafted when you paid the dealer 500 notes for it in the first place. Should have looked online and elsewhere. Would have been closer to £120 if you had.


----------



## arthurx1234 (Jun 5, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> You were shafted when you paid the dealer 500 notes for it in the first place. Should have looked online and elsewhere. Would have been closer to £120 if you had.


Thanks for that useful advice


----------

